# What to invest into new equipment



## BraCas (Aug 28, 2016)

I would like some opinions. I will admit that I am not a fullt-time pro , but am very enthusiastic about photography.

Right now I got a 70d, 18-135 STM, Tamron 24-75 2.8 and tamron 70--200 2.8.  I mainly do sports for our high school and friends. I also am getting requests to do senior pics of friends.  I love spending time out doors do pictures of wildlife.

So my question, if I were to invest a couple thousand dollars on equipment, which road do I take:

1. new Canon 24-70 II lens, 2x converter for 70-200 lens, a good prime 85mm 1.4 lens
2. New canon 5d III camera body
or
3. Canon 7dII body and one prime lens

what would be better choice? I feel there are diminishing returns as you spend more $$$ on camera bodies. I know the 1DX is an awesome body, but do you need it to take a good picture. Isn't photography more than Photoshop and equipment??

thanks


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 28, 2016)

A 300mm and a 1.4x or 2x TC.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 28, 2016)

I agree; bodies are definitely a diminishing return, and if you don't need the capability of a $6000 body, why buy one?  I'm going to disagree with Gary slightly; I would recommend the 200-400 vice the 300.  I've shot all manner of sports with primes including the 300, and I just find zooms soooo much more versatile.


----------



## KmH (Aug 28, 2016)

BraCas said:


> I know the 1DX is an awesome body, but do you need it to take a good picture. Isn't photography more than Photoshop and equipment??


Yes.
Being able to _consistently_ make high quality photographs is mostly about photographer knowledge and skill.
However, some amount of post production editing is still needed to 'finish' a photograph.

To many photographers today lack an understanding of the fundamental technical and artistic aspects of doing photography.
Understanding fundamental technical and artistic aspects of doing photography forms a solid foundation aspiring photographers can then build upon to start a career upon.

Upgrade your knowledge and skill.
You'll spent way less money and get a much more significant improvement in the overall quality of your photographs than buying new camera bodies and lenses will get you.

Photography knowledge indicates that for sports and wildlife the 70-200 lens and a 2x teleconverter entails some significant technical costs.
The 2x teleconverter is the issue:
1.  Some loss of focus sharpness.
2. A 2 stop loss of effective focal ratio. The fastest your 70-200 can effectively be with a 2x TC on it is f/5.6. A 1.4x TC costs 1 stop loss of effective focal ratio, but somewhat less loss of focus sharpness.


----------



## ruifo (Aug 28, 2016)

Your option 3, "Canon 7dII body and one prime lens", seems pretty interesting. Going Full Frame will be great and adding a new prime is always good (I'd shoot for a 300mm if you're going full frame). Only you can decide. Good luck.


----------



## jeffW (Aug 29, 2016)

BraCas said:


> I love spending time out doors do pictures of wildlife.



Here's another option,  forget about using the money for equipment, use it for a spur of the moment travel vacation.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 29, 2016)

Tamron 150-600mm VC lens.


----------



## beagle100 (Aug 29, 2016)

if you mainly do sports then a longer lens is nice,  e.g.  large aperture prime or a 100-400


----------



## HughGuessWho (Aug 29, 2016)

KmH said:


> BraCas said:
> 
> 
> > I know the 1DX is an awesome body, but do you need it to take a good picture. Isn't photography more than Photoshop and equipment??
> ...



I totally agree. I have a 70-200 L 2.8 and a 2X teleconverter that cost half as much as the lens. I seldom ever use the 2X as there is a huge loss in picture quality, very soft and a significant loss in contrast.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 29, 2016)

ruifo said:


> Your option 3, "Canon 7dII body and one prime lens", seems pretty interesting. Going Full Frame will be great and adding a new prime is always good (I'd shoot for a 300mm if you're going full frame). Only you can decide. Good luck.



7Dmk2 is an APSC body.

To the OP the only two questions you need to answer with any gear purchase is......

1. What is it that your current gear can't do? Ie reach, higher ISO, frame rate etc.

2. What budget do you have available to solve this problem?

Normally once these have been answered it narrows down the solutions considerably.

Now the options you listed.

#1. the 2x TC on the 70-200 2.8 was covered above.

#2 the 5dIII is one FPS slower than the 70D but it does have better dynamic range. Plus forget about any APSC lenses you may own.

#3 7dII is a good camera but may or may not be over kill, that's for you to decide. Not everyone like prime lenses.



I suggest option 4. Once the two top questions are answered post a more detailed question that follows the format below. It will get more accurate responses.

What gear you have -  good job this is done.
"I have a 70d, 18-135 STM, Tamron 24-75 2.8 and tamron 70--200 2.8. 

Type of photography - well done you're almost there
I mainly do sports for our high school and friends. I also am getting requests to do senior pics of friends. I love spending time out doors do pictures of wildlife.

Where is the gear failing you? - need a little work here
 I've noticed that I'm not getting (reach, low light performance, accurate focus, etc). 

Budget - okay you've given a basic budget.
I have a budget of couple thousand dollars.

See your 75% of the way there.


----------

